# Spam-Anruf durch RTL, sind Gefahren bekannt?



## Supermissy (10 Juli 2006)

Hallo Forenbewohner,

ich habe mich hier mal angemeldet, weil ich gerade einen Spam-Anruf erhalten habe, der sich von anderen der selben Art deutlich unterschied und von dem möglicherweise Gefahren ausgehen.

Im Gegensatz zur üblichen Bandansage rief mich ein Herr von RTL an, der mir mitteilte ich sei ausgewählt worden, um bei der 5-Mio-Show mitzuspielen. Das kam mir zunächst noch nicht komisch vor, da ich mich vor einiger Zeit einmal für Wer wird Millionär beworben hatte, ohne jedoch darauf eine Antwort zu erhalten.

Ich hörte mir darum zunächst an, was mir der Herr zu sagen hatte, er erläuterte überschwänglich was ich alles gewinnen könne, rückte aber auf wiederholte Nachfrage mit dem Argument, kein Wirtschaftsunternehmen habe etwas zu verschenken, damit heraus, dass mich dieses Sonderlos 52 Euro kosten würde. Ich forderte ihn darauf auf, mir mitzuteilen, wo ich die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen einsehen kann und er entgegnete, es gäbe keine weil das sei ja kein verpflichtender Vertrag (wo ich als Juristin anderer Meinung bin) und nur mündlich.

Ich wies ihn darauf hin, dass ich juristische Vorkenntnisse besitze und mir auch Vorfälle, in denen ein Vertrag als mündlich geschlossen behauptet wurde und arglosen Verbrauchern Rechnungen geschickt wurden durch verschiedene Unternehmen bekannt sind. Ich äußerte explizit, dass ich am Gewinnspiel nicht teilnehmen werde, keine Geschäftsbeziehung wünsche und auch die Zusendung von Unterlagen (die auch schon teilweise als Vertragsschluss "umgedeutet" worden ist) ablehne. Dieses bekräftigte ich mehrmals, habe aber für den Vorfall leider keine Zeugen.

Hat jemand mit dem selben Anbieter (RTL in Zusammenarbeit mit der SKL imho) Erfahrungen? Besteht hier die Gefahr, dass mir in den nächsten Tagen eine Rechnung ins Haus flattert und was ist die zuverlässigste und richtigste Reaktion? Ich verfüge zwar über theoretische Rechtskenntnisse, aber Erfahrungen, wie bei sowas zu verfahren ist, finde ich sicherlich eher in diesem Forum.

Bitte helft mir, liebe Community.

Gruß Missy


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-Anruf durch RTL, sind Gefahren bekannt?*



			
				Supermissy schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zur üblichen Bandansage rief mich ein Herr von RTL an, der mir mitteilte ich sei ausgewählt worden, um bei der 5-Mio-Show mitzuspielen.



Gab der sich etwa "Thomas Schmitz-Jauch" aus und behauptete, der "Stiefbruder" von "Günter Jauch" zu sein?

Diese Anrufe kommen sicher nicht von RTL, sondern von der SKL. Hatte auch bereits diesbezügliche "Erlebnisse".

Allerdings gab sich "Herr Jauchs Stiefbruder" mit der Absage zufrieden und es kam nichts nach.


----------



## Supermissy (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-Anruf durch RTL, sind Gefahren bekannt?*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Gab der sich etwa "Thomas Schmitz-Jauch" aus und behauptete, der "Stiefbruder" von "Günter Jauch" zu sein?
> 
> Diese Anrufe kommen sicher nicht von RTL, sondern von der SKL. Hatte auch bereits diesbezügliche "Erlebnisse".
> 
> Allerdings gab sich "Herr Jauchs Stiefbruder" mit der Absage zufrieden und es kam nichts nach.


Nein, also derart offensichtlichen Dummenfang konnte ich nicht feststellen. Der Herr gab sich sehr seriös.

Ich habe mir im Inet eine Telefonnummer bei der SKL-Direktion gesucht, wo man mißbräuchliche Verhaltensweisen beim Telefonmarketing melden soll, insbesondere wenn - wie hier geschehen - angebliche Vorzugskonditionen verbreitet werden die die SKL nach eigenen Angaben auf der Website nicht hat, der Name des Callcenters nicht genannt und keine Rückruf-Nummer angegeben wird.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Hilft das, oder reitet man sich damit nur noch tiefer rein?

Gruß Missy


----------



## Stardust (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-Anruf durch RTL, sind Gefahren bekannt?*

Guckst du hier:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8975


----------



## Supermissy (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-Anruf durch RTL, sind Gefahren bekannt?*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8975


Ah fein, die Lady werde ich dann - so sie dort noch arbeitet denn der Beitrag ist ja schon etwas älter - morgen einmal anrufen.

Wenigstens ist das ein erster Hinweis, dass die SKL derartige Probleme (bei mir geht es ja nicht um eine Sperrliste, sondern um ein Angebot, dessen Inhalt zu 95% nicht den Tatsachen entspricht) ernst nimmt und dgl. nicht zwingend vor Gericht enden muß.

Gruß Missy


----------

